# Beautiful Video of Wild RCF Grammostola Rosea



## Dovey (Apr 20, 2018)

"Stop! Spider!" He calls as they are driving down a dirt road.  And sure enough ,  there is as red a rosea boy as you've ever seen. The BirdspidersCH guys just keep producing the fabulous videos of our favorite species in the wild. I've always had the hardest time finding this sort of research. Couldn't be happier about this series! This one makes me laugh, because the first boy they come across nearly takes his hand off. Hats off to misanthropic roseas!

As usual, excellent data. Also, good video of spiders in just about every phase of their growth, as well as a mating in the wild. What I particularly enjoyed about this video, however, is a demonstration of how the spiders create their dens under large rocks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice! That's a pretty cool video and channel. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 21, 2018)

For someone that cares a lot about Ts, the guy sure does stupid things when it comes to handling. Letting it walk vertically down his arm is just stupid, esp for a terrestrial. Gives people the wrong idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## birdspidersCH (May 1, 2018)

viper69 said:


> For someone that cares a lot about Ts, the guy sure does stupid things when it comes to handling. Letting it walk vertically down his arm is just stupid, esp for a terrestrial. Gives people the wrong idea


I would lile to reply to your post. 
Handling a tarantula is always "stupid" in a lot of people's eyes. What I try to do in these videos is to showcase that tarantulas are not dangerous to us humans and when treated with respect and calm, you can handle every spider easily. Furthermore its no problem for tarantulas to climb vertically, at least not for Grammostola species. So I will always check first on the species before I handle them, what you see in this 10min video is like 4 hours on site filming with 15 years of experience in the background.

So I might give you the point that it creates a picture in peoples head that everyone just can grab a spider... but I'm aiming for showcasing that they are not deadly critters who need to be killed.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## viper69 (May 5, 2018)

Hüssi said:


> I would lile to reply to your post.
> Handling a tarantula is always "stupid" in a lot of people's eyes. What I try to do in these videos is to showcase that tarantulas are not dangerous to us humans and when treated with respect and calm, you can handle every spider easily. Furthermore its no problem for tarantulas to climb vertically, at least not for Grammostola species. So I will always check first on the species before I handle them, what you see in this 10min video is like 4 hours on site filming with 15 years of experience in the background.
> 
> So I might give you the point that it creates a picture in peoples head that everyone just can grab a spider... but I'm aiming for showcasing that they are not deadly critters who need to be killed.


I think you do an excellent job of showing the local environment and these beautiful animals in their natural habitat, as few people have the chance to do so.

It's true even heavy bodied New World species can climb vertical, not optimum for them, compared to Avicularia  for example.

I'm also familiar with filming, as I know people in the film business, both human films, and nature filming as well. I'm well aware there is often a lot of setup time, waiting etc. While I don't film subjects, I do photography, I certainly appreciate the time it takes to get a subject ready, let alone find one!

If you really wanted to show they are not dangerous and one may handle them, at least do it a few inches off the ground, so people who don't know a thing won't think you can swing them onto your forearm like a monkey or a snake and have it easily walk down your arm.

However, no one knows how much experience you have, how long it took and all the important "minutia".

What they see is someone holding a tarantula, at times in a care-free manner. 999% of viewers don't know, don't take the time, and many don't know the people who are presenting content.

All the audience knows is what you show them. You should keep that in mind the next time you film a species.


----------

